
Launch HN: Educaora.com – Education Platform - togavol3
Hello HN!<p>I&#x27;ve worked on a platform for education, (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;educaora.com&#x2F;) where you write educational articles with Markdown, Latex and a few commands to include questions.<p>Would love to hear your feedback :)
======
logikblok
I like it. Seems straightforward. What are your plans for the platform?

~~~
togavol3
Thank you :) Perhaps try to find some early adopters, like teachers or tech
bloggers. Do you know of any that would be interested to try it out?

